# POLL - November Photography Challenge



## Culhwch (Nov 27, 2011)

Voting on the November Photography Challenge is now open. The usual rules apply:

*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 1st of December 2011 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for December 2011! 

Good Luck Everyone!!!​*
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------

